# Chainset for a Single Speed bike (specialized Langster)



## l4dva (9 Jul 2012)

Hi there,

I'm after a chainset for a Specialized Langster... the full chainset or just the drive side crank if anyone has a spare compatable one.

Ideally Id like the following:

170/172.5 crank length
Black coloured cranks
I believe the langster has a square tapered bottom bracket, so something compatable with this
42t size chain ring... (if compatable i can transfer my current chainring to your cranks)

I dont really have a budget in mind, anything cheaper than what I can source a brand new chainset for...

Thanks!


----------

